# Just out of curiousity. . .



## Mandy (Mar 13, 2007)

Just wondering the general age group of people on the forum


----------



## soapwytch (Mar 13, 2007)

Ummmm, how about an option of "Other" for those of us above 40.


----------



## Mandy (Mar 13, 2007)

Oops!!

There was another option, but I must have hit "submit" instead of "add option."  

I fixed it though.


----------



## soapwytch (Mar 13, 2007)

I just hope I'm not the only one that needs that option.  :roll:


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't need that option this spring... next fall will be a different story-LOL!


----------



## Cathy8 (Mar 14, 2007)

soapwytch said:
			
		

> I just hope I'm not the only one that needs that option.  :roll:



DOn't worry, you aren't the only one


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 24, 2009)

*Ha*

Being young is great!


----------



## Jola (Mar 24, 2009)

lol, you're a brat Sarah! but it is huh?!


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 24, 2009)

*Ha*

I feel old today, cold and year round allergy. This is the worst year for my allergies. My face felt swollen all day.


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 24, 2009)

*Oh*

Your only 26 Jola , right?


----------



## Jola (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Oh*



			
				I love soap! said:
			
		

> Your only 26 Jola , right?



so you're young and a stalker? 

How'd you know my age... actually I'm 27 but you were close!


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 24, 2009)

*oh*

just guessed. but i'm good with ages


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 24, 2009)

*bed*

off to bed


----------



## surf girl (Mar 24, 2009)

OK age-guesser chickie.  Guess me, guess me!


----------



## MikeInPdx (Mar 25, 2009)

surf girl said:
			
		

> OK age-guesser chickie.  Guess me, guess me!





I'm in the 40+ category....eek.  41 to be exact.


----------



## jbarad (Mar 25, 2009)

I had to click 40+, but it's only 41 so it's not FAR over 40


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 25, 2009)

*Let's see*

Surf Girl your 32


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

40 +++++++++++++ and proud of it, and no I never act my age lol.

Kitn


----------



## TheGardener (Mar 26, 2009)

Wayyyyyy over 40+.  I'm probably one of the oldest members.  How old am I?


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 26, 2009)

TheGardener said:
			
		

> Wayyyyyy over 40+.  I'm probably one of the oldest members.  How old am I?





Your 56


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll gladly guess anyone's age that are willing. If you already told can't do much for you lol


----------



## surf girl (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Let's see*



			
				I love soap! said:
			
		

> Surf Girl your 32



Dude - you are my new BF for saying that!  

(I turn 41 in a couple of weeks. But I'm in denial.)


----------



## TheGardener (Mar 27, 2009)

I love soap! said:
			
		

> TheGardener said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why, thank you!! How kind of you to think so.  But I'm older than that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

31 here.  I'm officially a thirtysomething.


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 27, 2009)

Daniel you took the fun out of guessing. I would have said 33-34


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 27, 2009)

TheGardener said:
			
		

> I love soap! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ok your 65


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Let's see*



			
				surf girl said:
			
		

> [quote="I love soap!":17dwkfw1]Surf Girl your 32



Dude - you are my new BF for saying that!  

(I turn 41 in a couple of weeks. But I'm in denial.)[/quote:17dwkfw1]

[Gasp]  Would have never guessed, man that old!


----------



## surf girl (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Let's see*



			
				I love soap! said:
			
		

> [Gasp]  Would have never guessed, man that old!



Hey hey HEY.  I'm having enough trouble coping with the whole concept of 41 without any of that business.


----------



## TheGardener (Mar 30, 2009)

I love soap! said:
			
		

> TheGardener said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ok your 65[/quote:j9n85hl9]

Turn 56 around and you get 65....clever.  That's close.


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 31, 2009)

I love soap - take a guess!

<---------------------- ???????

 :wink:


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 2, 2009)

TheGardener said:
			
		

> I love soap! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Turn 56 around and you get 65....clever.  That's close.[/quote:3vudxozl]


I didn't even see that. Let's see 67.


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 2, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> I love soap - take a guess!
> 
> <---------------------- ???????
> 
> :wink:



Ashley you're 28


----------



## jbarad (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Let's see*



			
				surf girl said:
			
		

> [quote="I love soap!":3udle6lm]Surf Girl your 32



Dude - you are my new BF for saying that!  

(I turn 41 in a couple of weeks. But I'm in denial.)[/quote:3udle6lm]

I tell everyone I'm 29 with 12 years experience


----------



## heartsong (Apr 2, 2009)

*x*

let's put it this way, i saw LIVE creedence clearwater revival when they were just a "warm-up" band for led zepplin in the san francisco bay area colliseum!  :shock: 

monet


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> let's put it this way, i saw LIVE creedence clearwater revival when they were just a "warm-up" band for led zepplin in the san francisco bay area colliseum!  :shock:
> 
> monet



So your 51


----------



## heartsong (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				I love soap! said:
			
		

> heartsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :wink: close! 53.


----------



## topcat (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay, I'll play Sarah....how old do you guess for me?! :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## TheGardener (Apr 3, 2009)

Woops........going the wrong way.  I'm 63.


----------



## MikeInPdx (Apr 3, 2009)

So, TheGardener, actually, you're just in your prime.

60 is the new 40 right.....I think it is, because I swear that 40 is the new 20.


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 3, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll play Sarah....how old do you guess for me?! :wink:
> 
> Tanya




hmm... Lets see .... 35


----------



## TheGardener (Apr 3, 2009)

MikeInPdx said:
			
		

> So, TheGardener, actually, you're just in your prime.
> 
> 60 is the new 40 right.....I think it is, because I swear that 40 is the new 20.



Why, thank you!! And of course you're right   Somebody told me a few days ago that 50 is the new 30, so 40 would be the new 20 and 60 the new 40.  

Heck, I'm just a spring chicken!! 8)  8)


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 3, 2009)

TheGardener said:
			
		

> MikeInPdx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes indeed!  Whats wrong with 63?


----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2009)

I love soap! said:
			
		

> topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww.....aren't you sweet!  I am sure I act it and I am told sometimes (in the right light) I even _look_ it......but I was born on 27th January, 1961 :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## Woodi (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd like you to guess my age. Here's a hint. I was in high school wearing a tunic, no 'slacks' allowed. We didn't call them 'pants' back then.


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 4, 2009)

Woodi said:
			
		

> I'd like you to guess my age. Here's a hint. I was in high school wearing a tunic, no 'slacks' allowed. We didn't call them 'pants' back then.




Hmm.... Lets see  56


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 8, 2009)

Ian, your 22


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> let's put it this way, i saw LIVE creedence clearwater revival when they were just a "warm-up" band for led zepplin in the san francisco bay area colliseum!  :shock:
> 
> monet



Oh boy can I relate to this , I saw led zepplin in winnipeg when I was a teenager.

Kitn


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 28, 2009)

So who else is brave to let me guess.


----------



## unmouton (Apr 28, 2009)

<------------- Guess me!


----------



## IrishLass (May 3, 2009)

Guess me, too!

IrishLass


----------



## Lindy (May 3, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> I love soap - take a guess!
> 
> <---------------------- ???????
> 
> :wink:



Ashley would that be in doggie years?????

 :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

I am brave , how young am I?

Kitn


----------



## I love soap! (May 5, 2009)

unmouton said:
			
		

> <------------- Guess me!




Hmm. your 34


----------



## I love soap! (May 5, 2009)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Guess me, too!
> 
> IrishLass




Why you are 30, almost 31!!!


----------



## I love soap! (May 5, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> I am brave , how young am I?
> 
> Kitn



Why you are 47!!!


----------



## LJA (May 5, 2009)

Ugh, I just turned 41 and had to hit the "40+" button.  I am dust in a dress.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

I love soap! said:
			
		

> Kitn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love you .. Okay!!!  I am 47..I like that .. A lot .. 
You are just a smidgeybit on the young side.

Kitn


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 6, 2009)

You guys are great and seriously crack me up hahaha Its my day off and I happen to see this post so I decided to vote.  I fall into the youngen's group.. that makes me in my early 20's   but I feel like I belong in this forum everytime I read all the silly things people post!  You guys rock and and I love being apart of something this neat


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Hey Victoria , I really like your comment , age has no barrier here .. 8)


----------



## ChrissyB (May 12, 2009)

I am 32.
I know I sound much older than that, that's because I've been a mum since I was 17. (Lots of life experience!!)
Now my baby (no 1) is towering over the top of me and I never imagined that he would get that big!! Do they ever stop growing?


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## I love soap! (May 17, 2009)

Wow, Chrissy, i thought you were 35 not too far off eh?


----------

